# Which ESC



## fla-racer57 (Feb 4, 2006)

Of the new small ESC which is the best out on the market


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

For brushed or brushless motors ??


----------



## fla-racer57 (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry forgot
brushed


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

How much are you looking to spend I guess would be the question? I have a Novak GTS that works very well and has about the same footprint as a GTX. Not as programable as a GTX (just one touch setup) but I don't need all those features either. If the full program features are what you need then I'd go with a GTX.


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

I've had both the LRP Quantum Competition and the Quantum Competiton 2 units -- both were excellent and 100% bullet proof. Never had a problem with either.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

NOVAK GTX, the GTS is good to but like ovalmanPA said, it is not as programable,
also the GTX has no motor limit and the GTS has a motor limit of 12. 
the GTX is around, 154.99
The GTS is around 77.99,
I am a big fan of novak because of there customer service, it is one of the best,

If you want some more info on there speedo's click the link below
http://www.teamnovak.com/products/esc/index.html 

CDW


----------



## fla-racer57 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm using the GT7 but i hate the big diode


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

fla-racer57 said:


> I'm using the GT7 but i hate the big diode


the GT7 is good and you can also find them dirt cheap


----------



## fla-racer57 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm using the GT7 BUT the big diode is getting in the way in my pan car when i put the ESC on the left rear of the chassis, do i have to use the diode


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

im pretty sure it has to be on the speedo


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

*MRT R9923*
**NEW ULTIMATE SPEED CONTROL*
**MX PRO - Gold Connector Version*
Advanced Digital Electronic Speed Controller
*No Motor Limit - 1020A / 0.00025 Ohms*
Forward/Brake. Full 100% Water/Dust Protection.
Size:24x24x14mm Weight (no wires):20g approx.
Features 6 profiles (2 Low, 2 Med, 2 High Power)
Plus unique new Dual-Active 'VDF' Variable Drive.
FWD Drive Frequency range from 1KHz to 3.3KHz.
6 Brake programs. Launch Control.
The list goes on...

*UNBELIEVABLE PRICE*
*ONLY £99.50*</B>

Eric Anderson has these in stock :thumbsup:


----------



## rc10t4oval (Jul 21, 2006)

I am saving up for a Quantum competition 3


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

rc10t4oval said:


> I am saving up for a Quantum competition 3



Are they still coming out with that, IT was susposed to be out last year?

Tekin will have there new one out within like a month


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

me21 said:


> Are they still coming out with that, IT was susposed to be out last year?
> 
> Tekin will have there new one out within like a month


did anyone ask.. what type of racing? is he racing? or bashing.....? ;-)


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Check out the line of small Tekin ESC's....
http://www.teamtekin.com/new%20products.asp


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Tres said:


> Check out the line of small Tekin ESC's....
> http://www.teamtekin.com/new%20products.asp


at the same time if he's a budget racer:

http://www.duratrax.com/caraccys/dtxm1055.html

;-)


----------

